# T-Nex PGR.. Before/After Mowing?



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Just curious how everyone is timing their PGR applications. I've been putting off applying PGR due to the time I mow(early evening) because on the label it states:

Turfgrass injury can be minimized by using one of the following options:
1. Mow 4 hours after the application of Quali-Pro® T-Nex®;
OR
2. Mow 1 hour before application of Quali-Pro® T-Nex®.

Does everyone just apply it whenever or do you follow the 4 hours before/1 hour after mowing recommendation?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I usually apply after I mow - sometimes maybe not a full hour, but by the time I finish mowing, trimming, edging, blowing, and mixing up the PGR, the first area I mowed is probably getting pretty close. I have never had any issues.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

If I'm spraying something today, I won't mow it until tomorrow morning.

We regularly spray primo right behind our mowers. Literally seconds after the mower leaves.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I do it after I mow. Yesterday mowed in the morning and applied PGR in the afternoon.


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the input, all. I was thinking of applying it today and mowing Friday but it looks like I'll make the effort to mow and then spray.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

Along those same lines. If you wanted to do a blanket herbicide spray, would you simply wait a few days after pgr app to lay it down. Or would you do the herbicide, then a few days cut and pgr?


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

How often do you need to apply T-nex?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Jordan90 said:


> How often do you need to apply T-nex?


Depends on your rate, hoc, environment etc. a lot
Of the guys on here use the greenskeeper app (sp) and it measures their gdd for them.

There are entire threads on this topic. On mobile though...


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

crzipilot said:


> Along those same lines. If you wanted to do a blanket herbicide spray, would you simply wait a few days after pgr app to lay it down. Or would you do the herbicide, then a few days cut and pgr?


Label isn't very clear on this. If you haven't started pgr yet, and you've got enough weed pressure to justify a blanket app, it would probably be best to take care of the weeds now in the event of turf injury. Get the grass weed free and healthy before you start pgr. The label metions pre-stress conditioning (multiple pgr apps), the turf will actually be more resilliant, and recover faster it seems. My understanding is you wouldn't want any turf injury before or during your first few pgr apps as it could be a slow recovery.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I see above that the t-nex label says it's ok to mow 4 hours after applying - but that sounds like not enough time.. on another site I read to wait 3 days to mow after an application of pgr. Whats everyone doing here? I was scheduled to apply Friday morning, but also want to cut Saturday evening to be ready for a Sunday party. Is cutting that soon an issue?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

trust the label


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

I usually time it to spray the night before I need to mow. I'm not sure if it makes a difference but my thought process is, since it is absorbed through the leafs, more leaf material = better absorbstion.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I usually spray on one of my off-mow days but like many on here, I have sprayed shortly after mowing with no noticeable issues.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I usually mow, and apply the next day, but occasionally I will mow, and by the time I clean up, edge, blow, and mix up stuff to spray- it's been 45min+ and I spray.

Never had an issue.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Its helps me if I have mowed recently because I can follow the stripes to get even coverage. Then I know my walk is straight and I can see how much overlap is going on.


----------

